# red dot scope



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I had never used a red dot scope until Sunday at the Leetonia Deer Expo. There was an air rifle range set up and the .50 caliber air rifle had a red dot scope. Not only did I like the scope, but that .50 caliber air rifle was awesome.

My question is do you think this type of scope would be good for my Savage Model 24? It is a 20 gauge 3" shotgun on the bottom and a .222 Remington on top. I think with the red dot I might be able to sight in the .222 and then see how it is hitting with the shotgun. I guess I'm hoping for the best of both worlds, but it might be worth the effort.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

The only thing I would worry about it either not taking recoil or loosing zero due to recoil. Make sure you are getting something built tough and rigid. Dont get a 30 dollar red dot like I did and be left stranded when it breaks. Fine on air guns but a shotgun will kill it.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

.50 CAL air rifle? I thought the biggest was benjamin rogue .357 which they no longer make. Sounds cool!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Buzzking said:


> .50 CAL air rifle? I thought the biggest was benjamin rogue .357 which they no longer make. Sounds cool!


The one I shot was a .50 caliber Dragon Claw, and it was way cool.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

No prob on a 20ga shotgun! Recoil from the 20 ga is way more than recoil from the .222 ! The only thing you'll be sacrificing is long range magnification for the rifle and possible 100 yard shots on the shotgun barrel. But that firearm is destined for shooting fox in the lips so a red dot would work fine! I say why not. Go for it!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

watch this scope in low light,you will be blinded by the red dot.even on low setting. a good 2x power scope will be better for hunting.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

After weighing all of the pros & cons I've pretty much decided to use a low power shotgun scope that I have on my 12 gauge rifled barrel. I haven't used that barrel since I bought a Savage 220, and now that I can use my rifle I think the scope will be better used on the Savage Model 24.


----------

